# Just going to throw this out to the talented artist on this forum



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 25, 2021)

Would anyone be interested in doing a very small square canvas of our cat?  Just the face.

Boo is all back with little flecks of white here and there. She is 14, and is in the late stages of kidney failure. She has one bad eye, but is such a love and I would like to capture her likeness,if possible, before she passes on.

I, of course, would pay you, plus shipping. But what an honor it would be to have, not only her image, but one done by an artist from the forum

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2021)

There are people on Facebook who do portraits of pets. Try asking.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 25, 2021)

I think also on etsy.com; I've had artists on there do custom stuff for me, not portraits but I wouldn't be surprised if there were at least a few who do.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 25, 2021)

Make your own custom paint by number portrait from any photo.

https://startpaintingart.com/produc...Od-mniOzhtW4v8LUb5MxCFkSO8i14roRoCrMEQAvD_BwE


----------



## Keesha (Mar 25, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Make your own custom paint by number portrait from any photo.
> 
> https://startpaintingart.com/produc...Od-mniOzhtW4v8LUb5MxCFkSO8i14roRoCrMEQAvD_BwE


OMG! This is so very cool!
Thanks. I had no idea stuff like this existed.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 25, 2021)

My daughter in law (youngest son) painted that from a photo of my eldest son's wedding.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 25, 2021)

Well shoot. I didn't want both pics. I was trying to add the photo.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 25, 2021)

photo


----------



## Keesha (Mar 25, 2021)

That is so very cool. I think I need to start looking for some cool computer stuff on line for artists.

Note: Kathleen; That such a sweet thing to want done. I’ve wanted to do portraits of our own pets for the longest time but haven’t yet. I’d offer but I don’t think I’m quite good enough however I hope you find someone suitable who can. It’s so very touching.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 25, 2021)

What a very attractive couple Becky.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 25, 2021)

Keesha said:


> What a very attractive couple Becky.


Thank you, they had a fairytale themed wedding in the forest in Oregon.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 25, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Thank you, they had a fairytale themed wedding in the forest in Oregon.


It looks like a photo made for a harlequin romance novel. Very buff bodies.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 25, 2021)

Kathleen! Can you tell us a bit about Boo.
Is she an indoor only cat or does she venture outside?
Does she have a favourite toy?
Where did you get her?
Where are her favourite places to curl up?
Is this your favourite picture of her or do you have others?
Is she an only pet?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Would anyone be interested in doing a very small square canvas of our cat?  Just the face.
> 
> Boo is all back with little flecks of white here and there. She is 14, and is in the late stages of kidney failure. She has one bad eye, but is such a love and I would like to capture her likeness,if possible, before she passes on.
> 
> ...


Boo is a beautiful girl, as soon as I saw your post, I thought of @Pappy and his granddaughter's art.  If you go to his profile, click on Media/Albums, and there is one labeled My Granddaughter's Art.  I don't know if she's able to do something at this time, but she is a talented artist, I especially love her animal art.  Here's a cat in that album, hope Pappy doesn't mind my posting this.  I recommend you contacting him by Conversation (private message), and talk to him, perhaps share more photos of Boo.  Good luck.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 25, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Would anyone be interested in doing a very small square canvas of our cat? Just the face.
> 
> 
> 
> I, of course, would pay you,


I recommend you check out Photomania
It's free
And you get several choices of styles and such

Just create, save, and take it to a print shop (such as Staples) for glossy or matte, or whatever

This was from their 'paint brush'


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 25, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Kathleen! Can you tell us a bit about Boo.
> Is she an indoor only cat or does she venture outside?
> Does she have a favourite toy?
> Where did you get her?
> ...


Be happy too 


Keesha said:


> Kathleen! Can you tell us a bit about Boo.
> Is she an indoor only cat or does she venture outside?
> Does she have a favourite toy?
> Where did you get her?
> ...


i would be happy to tell you more about our girl

boo is an indoor cat. 

At 14 she doesn’t play with toys very often anymore, but does have one white mouse that she will bat around every now and then. 

She is an only pet, and acts like it! 
We have spoiled her, but that’s ok as she gives us a lot of love in return

And her favorite place to curl up is my lap . Should have named her velcro 

It’s hard to get a good picture of her...she isn’t one for posing.  And she isn’t the prettiest girl I have ever seen, but that is why we rescued her all of those years ago.   I was afraid that because she is a black cat, and had a bad eye, that know one else would take her...and she is such a love


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 25, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I recommend you check out Photomania
> It's free
> And you get several choices of styles and such
> 
> ...


Wow!  That is pretty cool!  Will have to check it out. Thanks, Gary O’!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 25, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Make your own custom paint by number portrait from any photo.
> 
> https://startpaintingart.com/produc...Od-mniOzhtW4v8LUb5MxCFkSO8i14roRoCrMEQAvD_BwE


Becky, thank you!!!!!  I never knew this option existed!!!!   Getting a picture of her might prove to be a challenge...but we have nothing else to do until it’s time to put in the garden, so may just give this a try!!!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Boo is a beautiful girl, as soon as I saw your post, I thought of @Pappy and his granddaughter's art.  If you go to his profile, click on Media/Albums, and there is one labeled My Granddaughter's Art.  I don't know if she's able to do something at this time, but she is a talented artist, I especially love her animal art.  Here's a cat in that album, hope Pappy doesn't mind my posting this.  I recommend you contacting him by Conversation (private message), and talk to him, perhaps share more photos of Boo.  Good luck.


Don’t mind at all SB. I’m very proud of her work. I do know she is very busy though.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Be happy too
> 
> i would be happy to tell you more about our girl
> 
> ...


Her favourite place is your lap..... you should have called her Velcro.....lol... ( that’s so cute )
She’s a lucky cat to be so loved.

Our cat is now 15 and we don’t have near the pictures that we have of our dogs so I understand that part for sure.

I hope you get a fabulous portrait done that mirrors your eternal affection of her. You clearly love your cat.

Seabreezes idea of commissioning Pappys granddaughter out is a grand idea. She really IS a talented artist and I think a picture made with those coloured pencils would really capture the fur texture and details better than any other medium.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 26, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Don’t mind at all SB. I’m very proud of her work. I do know she is very busy though.


As you should be . Her work is fascinating!!


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 8, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Would anyone be interested in doing a very small square canvas of our cat?  Just the face.
> 
> Boo is all back with little flecks of white here and there. She is 14, and is in the late stages of kidney failure. She has one bad eye, but is such a love and I would like to capture her likeness,if possible, before she passes on.
> 
> ...



If you can get a better picture of your black cat. Maybe out in natural light and as many facial shots as you can. I paint animals.  What size are you wanting?  You can see my blog here if you havent found anyone.

I work in oil paint.  If you scroll down the page you will see where it says older posts. Click there and the second page will see more animal work. My blog is about 12 pages long.

https://pilan.blogspot.com/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2021)

Nice work @Pauline1954, you're very talented!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 8, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> If you can get a better picture of your black cat. Maybe out in natural light and as many facial shots as you can. I paint animals.  What size are you wanting?  You can see my blog here if you havent found anyone.
> 
> I work in oil paint.  If you scroll down the page you will see where it says older posts. Click there and the second page will see more animal work. My blog is about 12 pages long.
> 
> https://pilan.blogspot.com/


Lovely work, Pauline!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Apr 8, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> If you can get a better picture of your black cat. Maybe out in natural light and as many facial shots as you can. I paint animals.  What size are you wanting?  You can see my blog here if you havent found anyone.
> 
> I work in oil paint.  If you scroll down the page you will see where it says older posts. Click there and the second page will see more animal work. My blog is about 12 pages long.
> 
> https://pilan.blogspot.com/


Wow, Pauline!  You are extremely talented, ad I would be honored to have you paint our Boo. 

The only problem is getting a picture in natural light and better facial shots....but I will see what I can do.

I just want a very small picture...let me get some measurements and I will get back to you as soon as I can.

we are just finishing up our bathroom redecorating...painting, new flooring, new mirror and light fixture, painting the vanity. In our 40’s, this would have been a one day project, in our 50’s, a long weekend project....but in our 70’s, it’s been about two weeks now and we STILL aren’t finished.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 9, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Wow, Pauline!  You are extremely talented, ad I would be honored to have you paint our Boo.
> 
> The only problem is getting a picture in natural light and better facial shots....but I will see what I can do.
> 
> ...



Ok sounds good. Email me when you decide to go forward Pilan_artist@yahoo.com


----------

